# Whats up with stealing deer!!!



## r9ptbuck (Sep 22, 2006)

Monday sucked to say the least, missed a nice running buck because I coudlnt see through my freaking scope! However it got a lot worse once I found out what had happened to my dad. 

My dad shot a monster buck that dropped & crawed its way across a logging road that a joins our property to the neighbors. After trailing the blood to the road my dad gets approached by some dick that ask if he is lost?? Now keep in mind this guy dosent even own the property, the owner died two years ago. My Dad then said that he is tracking a buck that he had just shot. The guy tells him that the deer wasnt hit and that he would have to leave!

Why would you want someone elses buck! So you can make up some story about how you shot it! 

All I have to say is Karma is a Bitch!


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

i would have just retreived my deer.then accepted my ticket for tresspassing


----------



## r9ptbuck (Sep 22, 2006)

I would of if I had been down there. I was on the other side of the farm at the time.

The thing that really gets me is the fact that once my dad was walking back to his stand he heard a kid yell there it is! Some people are pathetic!


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

Over 35 years ago I shot a nice 10 point up in the hills of Pa. Two men came up to me and asked if I needed help dragging it out, I told them that would be nice,. One picked up the rope the other pulled his gun up and told me to empty my gun the other came over and took the spare shells out of my pockets. They told me not to follow them, after an hour my uncle showed up he and I followed the drag marks to the road where they loaded my deer into there car. I almost gave up deer hunting, but from that day on I always had three bullets taped to my leg under my sox. I swore that would never happen again.
So r9ptbuck If I would have been your dad and I knew that property did not belong to that guy, I would have told him to kiss my A-- and went after my deer. Sorry about his loss. I know how he feels.


----------



## Skarfer (Jan 27, 2006)

Damn crappie lover! you're lucky they didn't take your gun too......or hurt you bad. 

Man alive - I'd really go bezerk if something like this happened to me. First off - r9ptbuck - who was that guy that asked if your pops was lost? You said the owner died two years ago......so who's this guy?? I'd have told him to take a flying leap........and went and got my deer.

I'm hearing more and more of this crap happening all the time - I'm glad I've got a nice little (450 acres) of PRIVATE land to hunt.......don't have to worry about this crap. 

good luck to you guys!


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

You are right Skarfer I thought about that for years and I could not figure out why thay left my gun, the only thing I could think of was if they took my gun that would be armed robbery, taking my deer was only stealing a deer.


----------



## Skarfer (Jan 27, 2006)

You're right - I thought about that more after I typed that and agree. There's really no "proof" they stole your deer.......I mean if it came down to it, it'd be your word against two of theirs.......you know?

But if they had your gun - different story.........they are just lucky you didn't have any ammo left!


----------



## r9ptbuck (Sep 22, 2006)

I dont know who they were but from now on I plan on carrying my pistol. Im glad they changed the cc law for hunters. Those guys always walk down our logging road during gun season but you can bet on Saturday I will be sitting down there and they wont be stepping foot on our property.


----------



## Skarfer (Jan 27, 2006)

We always joke where I hunt - that it's open season on the amish......one buck and unlimited bag of amish.

haha.

Those guys don't care where they are, who's property they are trespassing on or anything! Just about every year we see a vanload of them pull up, they then pile out and run amuck all day. My buddys dad and his friend purposely take a week off and stay at the farm to basically hunt a little, but mostly to police the land - all due to the amish.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

r9ptbuck, I'm afraid your story lacks a BUNCH of details. You are required to gain permission before tracking an animal onto private ground. 


> After trailing the blood to the road my dad gets approached by some dick that ask if he is lost?? Now keep in mind this guy dosent even own the property, the owner died two years ago


Your saying that no one owns the property? Guess what, someone DOES own it, and maybe that was the new owner. From your story, it sounds like you *think* someone took a deer your dad shot, but you don't really know. Getting to know your neigbors goes a long ways towards preventing problems like this.


----------



## tm1669 (Apr 27, 2007)

years ago I had a guy with 4 of his buddies level a 12 gauge at my chest while they drug off a nice 10 point that I had dropped in its tracks. \
The conversation at first was rather polite with them claiming that they had shot it but when I told them I had hit it in the spine and dropped it where it stood the converstation changed and out came the old shotgun and off went the deer..I was also on private property with supposedly nobody else having permission to be there. I tried to follow up with police but not much interest by them or proof by me. 
Old grizzly thing would have tsted like shoe leather anyways.


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Theres always worthless pieces of s$*! out there like that. And it ruins it for the rest of us. No wonder why so many people put of no tresspassing signs or no hunting, because they got screwed over by the worthless ones. mabey one day people will get morrals, or mabey they will be the ones that get shot in the woods. 

Darwins theory of evolution just aint working fast enought for me. Mabey the worthless pieces are just breeding too fast for evolution to thin them out. Mabey we should help give it a jump start?


----------



## Skunkedagain (Apr 10, 2004)

TomC

AMEN brother!


----------



## r9ptbuck (Sep 22, 2006)

M.Magis are you the one who took the deer??? Sounds like you are pretty deffinsive. Our piece butts up to this other property and yes someone does own it but she is an old lady that lives an hour away in another county. 

And what do you mean I dont know?? My dad shot the deer and droped it and just happen to craw its way down to the neighbors property. They never even fired a shot! We have had our property for 9 years and have never had any issues like this. We know all the neighbors and get along with everyone. We have helped others recover deer on our land and have never had a problem with someone looking for a deer on there. 

Someone that steals a deer and then claims it as there own are worthless pieces of garbage! Payback sucks cause we are getting our land resurveyed and are going to post it. Unfortante for them I hold a grudge!

We work way to hard planting crops, putting hundreds of hours on stand to have some once a year hunter come down and steal a deer so he can tell his city slicker friends he shot it!


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

So did I miss where you actually saw them take the deer? All I see is a story about a deer crossing the property line. That was my point. Again, your story leaves a lot to be desired, as does your language and attitude.


----------



## Skarfer (Jan 27, 2006)

The day someone points a gun at me will be the last day on earth for them. I am getting enraged just thinking about it happening...........

How many of these guys do you think would actually pull the trigger - and risk killing someone, being put to death or spend the rest of their lives in jail over a DEER???

thank God I've got the training to know how to handle a situation like that - and I pity the man that ever tries to do that to me...........


----------



## sporty (Apr 6, 2004)

Technically speaking it would be a violation to retrieve that deer from that property without written permission.

http://www.ohiodnr.com/wildlife/dow/regulations/hunting_deer.aspx#cannot_do

#14

Pursue wounded deer or other wild animals or recover dead deer or other wild animals from private property without the written permission of the landowner.


----------



## r9ptbuck (Sep 22, 2006)

I dont have an attitude, unless you make unfair assumptions. And last I checke garbage wasnt a bad word! When my dad was on his way back to his stand he heard a kid yell there it is! My dad from his stand could then see the guy run down through the swamp. It was pretty obvious that he saw the deer go down and was waiting until he saw the shooter (my dad) come trailing it. All this while his kid was looking for it.


----------



## r9ptbuck (Sep 22, 2006)

Sporty-i understand what it says in the book. I feel that the guy not being a land owner had no right to tell us we couldnt look for the deer. I also felt or thought that there was more sportsman like me, who purse deer/wild game for the thrill of the hunt. Not for the animal its self. And I especially wouldnt want an animal I didnt harvest.


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2007)

crappie lover, if they were holding a gun while making you unload yours and stealing your deer, with implied threats, it was armed robbery. any theft while in possession of a firearm is considered armed robbery.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

i know this is a "hot" topic,and people will disagee and voice their opinions,but respect the rules of the site and please watch your language,people.


----------



## sporty (Apr 6, 2004)

I understand that point as well and I do hear your frustration with what happened

The thing to do would have been to call the game warden if a wounded animal crossed the property line and you didn't have the written permission. It could be they didn't have permission to be there either and could have wound up in trouble. 

What really gets me is all this chest puffing bravado about who's going to get what done to them if the so and so does this to me. It's a deer!!!! It's not worth getting killed or killing over.


----------



## Chucky (Apr 6, 2006)

sporty said:


> What really gets me is all this chest puffing bravado about who's going to get what done to them if the so and so does this to me. It's a deer!!!! It's not worth getting killed or killing over.



Thank You Sporty!!!!!!! This is like the 'You throw rocks I'll throw lead' mentality that was brought up in the Lake Erie section last summer. Why do people confront others? They have no clue on the mentality of that person. If I have a problem with someone. I'll let the law deal with it. I am not going to get into a shoot out over some dumbarse person and taking the chance of going to prison! 

r9ptbuck,Skarfer. They do allow your kids to visit you in prisons AFTER a strip search. You want to submit your child to that? Shot someone over something stupid like this and thats whats going to happen. Call the law.



M.Magis why are you such a instigator?


----------



## Skarfer (Jan 27, 2006)

Excuse me - but here's my original quote:

"The day someone points a gun at me will be the last day on earth for them. I am getting enraged just thinking about it happening..........."

I'm talking about someone pointing a gun at me! I'm not talking about "killing" someone for not letting me on their property........I don't think that was ever said in this entire thread...........

Besided - you point your gun at me, that's a felony - and I'd be justified in beating your arse within an inch of your life - that's called self defense.


----------



## sporty (Apr 6, 2004)

I don't question the fact IF your life is in immediate danger you're justified in protecting yourself. 

If they are pointing the gun at you at that time and you have the training and opportunity to protect your life - by all means!

If someone points a gun at you then drops it - you are not longer in danger and you are the felon if you commit battery on them at that point.

Someone that has the training to deal with a situation like this - certainly should have received training in the legalities.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

> M.Magis why are you such a instigator?


Pardon me? I think it was a legitimate question. I still don&#8217;t see anything that suggests that the other hunter wasn&#8217;t well within their rights. I also don&#8217;t see anything even resembling proof that the deer was taken, or mortally wounded. A deer that drops does not mean the shot was lethal. I also believe there is a little more to the story. I like to have clarification before drawing any conclusions rather than jumping on the tough guy bandwagon


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

Sorry to hear your story; everybody hates to lose a deer.

As far as the gun pointing and deer stealing, etc. - there is NO WAY I am fighting to death over a deer; any deer. Are you guys crazy If somebody pointed a loaded shotgun at me I would help them drag the deer out and load it into their truck - it ain't worth being killed!!!!

I certainly would follow up with reports to the police, etc. These stories woke me up a bit as I would never suspect somebody to hold me at gunpoint over a 10 pt deer. I hunt private property, but will definately be a little more aware on my next drag out of the woods.

And for all the "tough guys" out there - how many of you have ever had a loaded gun put to your head? I have when living in a very rough part of Columbus - robbed @ 9pm right on North 4th. Guy asked me for the time as I walked out of a convenience store, when I looked down he pulled out a pistol and put it to my head - wanted my wallet. Guess what - I gave it to him. I'm willing to bet you guys aren't so tough in reality when this happens - it is very frightening!


----------



## THEsportsMAN (Oct 18, 2005)

It's stories like these that kill me when they don't allow you to carry a concealed handgun while hunting.


----------



## r9ptbuck (Sep 22, 2006)

I believe you can now.


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Where I hunt its private property and the land owner showed us where he kept a couple of hand guns in dry boxes out in the woods. He kept the boxes almost buried in the ground for just in case situations. They were always close to the stands. Since the ccw law has changed he has since removed them.


A person possessing a valid Ohio issued Concealed Carry license may carry their concealed weapon but it may not be used to shoot, shoot at, or kill any wild animal, except for two-legged vermin.


----------



## r9ptbuck (Sep 22, 2006)

M.Magis i dont have to explain myself to anyone especially you! In fact I am tired of talking to you...

Just for the record I agree with everyones comments, ecept for M.Magis. A deer is just that a deer. When I said I will cary my pistol from now on I think it was taken the wrong way.It will be for protection aginst some of these crazy people not for threats. If they want to rob you for your deer than so be it, they will have to live with it not me!


----------



## John S (Nov 8, 2007)

Sorry they took the deer. I once shot a deer (my first one ever) and tracked it for hours and it got dropped 20 yards in front of me. Since he dropped it, it was technically his. Although, I didn't care because it had a huge tumor growing on it. . 

Since you said you heard no shots that is a real scum bag thing to do assuming they did harvest your deer, but they could have been bow hunting.

If this happened to me and I had a cell phone I would try calling the DNR if it crossed my mind (now I will realize thats a realistic option). At the same time I can possibly imagine just tracking it if I KNEW the situation was one where the property was in escheat (process of giving property to owners living relatives). After all, what kind of man would leave a deer to rot when they knew it would not bother anybody to track it.

If you knew the property owners I would have asked to see the hunters (assuming they were hunting also) permission to hunt this private land, if they had none I would tell them I'll do them a favor and let them walk off the property without getting a tresspassing fine. They wouldn't know the difference if it's your grandpas property or what! Depending on what they had to say as far as hunting the private property I would most likely walk right past them on my way to get my deer. 

Fish hooks on a fishing line works well at face level also! 
JUST KIDDEN - never do that, you most likely will get someone innocent, would you like your child walking through the woods getting that?

As you can see I experienced some things that ticked me off also.

If someone pointed a gun at you and took your bullets than thats armed robbery. Good luck finding them! 

A few years ago I would have said tell them to shoot you in the face if they have the berries to, I guarentee (almost ) they won't. I actually saw it happen once, not a hunting situation, they shake and drop the gun then walk away. 

Now, a little wiser, I wouldn't test how crazy or messed up their life is. Either way you have nothing to gain besides a deer, you have a lot more to loose. Your lucky they didn't take your gun, probably too stupid to even think of it or knew the numbers would come back. 

Those of you who are claiming you would shoot them after they were walking away, I bet you wouldn't. Plus you just used the rest of your life, in prison. Why take another mans life after they left you alone to lay on your conscious over a deer. 

If they were pointing a gun in your face that may be a different story, I would hold out for as long as I could but as soon as it got too uncomfortable where I thought they might really shoot me, who knows what I would do until in the situation. It does not feel good having this happened as one mentioned before, you don't know until you have been there.

This story really makes you think twice! I really don't know what to say, be careful and I guess decide how much of your life you are willing to spend to be a macho man for a minute??



What part of N.4th in Columbus were you? My friend lives on 4th and Northwood and were were walking back from High St. On N.5th and 11th (one street south of chitendale) a gang ran up and started whooping on him. That is why I have a broken leg now and can't hunt this year, I broke it helping him out. Although no one hit me it still sucked. The cops asked why we were walking through "gang" neighborhood. (He just moved down there and didn't know.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

sporty said:


> It's a deer!!!! It's not worth getting killed or killing over.


'Nuff said!

Yet another reason I rather be bow hunting!


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

i first want to say that stinks that someone stole your deer. 

i had that happen to me a few years back and the deer i shot was a small 6 pt buck, a group of guys took it from me. they actually tore the tag out of the deers ear and threw it somewhere in the weeds (i couldnt find it). i tagged my buck but hadnt gutted it out and was headed back to my dad so we could get the 4 wheeler and drag it out. we heard a bunch of shooting and when we got back to my deer..... these guys were standing over my buck field dressing it and had tagged it with one of their tags. my tag was G-O-N-E from the bucks ear and their tag was in the same hole in the ear that i poked through it. my dad ........me and my buddy all argued with these guys till one of them pointed a gun at my friend and we left and went straight to the landowner who reported it to the police (not much was done). we later found out that these guys did not have permission to be there which really ticked me off !!! 

sorry you had to take the grief on your post 9ptbuck .............that type of stuff is why i slowed way down posting on alot of sites !!!


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

I have dealt with a similar situation. When the land next to my uncle's sold, we got to know the new land owners well. Before trespassing was an issue, my dad used to hunt their property and new it very well (the previous land owner allowed him to hunt it for 30 years). The morning of gun season (1995), they stopped at our trucks and asked if they could hunt our pine grove that morning. My dad said he was fine with that if we could hunt their valley, since he knew deer traveled through there all the time. We had a verbal agreement and that is what we did that day.

Well around noon, I had two Does come through the valley and I shot one of them. The Doe ran halfway up the hill and dropped. A second later, the land owner began shooting at my fallen deer! We thought he was shooting at the other deer. When the shooting ceased, we walked up to her and he came down and said he was going to take the deer. I was astonished, since it was my first deer. My dad told him that he never even hit the deer and the deer was down before he even began to shoot. The guy said he didn't care, we were on his property.

Needless to say, we gave up the deer willingly, but there were some words exchanged and that was the end of our agreement. We walked up over the hill to our pines and threw his two brothers off our property. It was really hard for me since I was 14 and it was the first deer I had ever shot. I was very bitter over the situation and still hold a grudge. Every now and then, we catch them on our property and throw them out. As a matter of fact, my buddy caught 3 of them coming onto our property Monday morning and scared the crap out of them cause they never saw him in the tree.

Sorry about your luck, but it is not worth risking your life over.


----------



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

I've had three deer taken in my life time and wasn't thrilled about it. The first was a bow hunt at the Ravenna Arsenal. I was on stand(which at the time you were not permitted to leave) and shot a real nice 10pt. It went about 100yds. and laid down in a small group of trees in a field,one of the guys driving the deer came up to it and shot it again even though my shot was a kill shot.Tried to argue my point but turns out his Dad was one of the people running the show there. Did get a doe later,but was pissed then and still am now. Had another taken after it was tagged and gutted,went on a drive and got back to find the deer gone. The other was clearly my deer also but wasn't worth me fighting over. It's a raw deal but those things are going to happen.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

John S - I was robbed right at North 4th and 19th Avenue - there is a little store there on the corner and a bar behind it where people shoot pool; used to be called Suzie Q's or something like that. I lived on the east side of North 4th for 3 years - had a lot of trouble there and I was NOT looking for it.
Daily breakins to vehicles, homes, gang violence around there is much worse than people realize. I was an OSU student, but I was working night shift at a factory and paying my own way - couldn't afford to live anywhere else at the time. I had my Remington 870 loaded with 4 shot in the corner at all times and thankfully did not have to go there.

Be careful man - east of North 4th and south of 11th avenue is no place to be once the sun goes down (at least it used to be that way 10-12 years ago).


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

never heard of anybody being robbed of a deer at gun point. that is a felony, period. stealing my deer is one thing, but pointing a loaded shotgun at me is something VERY different..

i did have a buddy many years ago kill a nice buck and stopped in at th VFW while i was there to show it off. after we saw the deer in his truck bed, we went back inside to have a few drinks. about an hour later he leaves. a few minutes later he came in all P.O'ed yelling someone stole his deer. we went outside and sure enough someone stole the deer right out of the truck bed. the moral to the story is. take the deer home first, then go drinking


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

everyone has a story... there are bad people in the world and things like this happen


----------



## stumpsitter (Jul 3, 2004)

M.Magis -
I don't undrstand why you are getting so emotional about this. I find his story completely believable and not really that surprising.

I know a guy who shot a buck-with a bow-and had it stolen from his truck at the check station.


----------



## iceberg (Dec 27, 2004)

well after having 2 treestands stolen and a trailcam stolen off our private 100 acres this yr.tue we caught 5 guys on our property hunting and shooting the place up my 13 yr old was out with his older brother and call me on the 2way all in a panic and tell me to get out there now leads flying everywhere!well i ride out on the quad to the kids on the way i see 1 guy getting out of 1 of our treestands i went nuts screamed and yelled to get the f off my property then see the other 4 guys dragging a doe and and dragging a six point that me and the kids have passed on so many times this yr i lost count.well by this time im really pissed cause i know they didnt just drift onto the property were in the middle of it.so i confront all of them and tell them that they are not taking the deer off my property and the next button i push is the cops on my cell.i proceed to escort them off the property just as the cops show up who then gives them all tickets then 1 guy has the guts to ask the cop for the deer he just laughs at them.needless to say the deer are at the butcher and those 5 slobs got what was comming to them i just feel bad for the next persons property they tresspass on but it wont be mine again.on the bright side my 13 yr old got a huge doe about 3 hrs after all this happened.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

well,since we're all reminicing on past encounters...............................................we had a cabin on my buddy's property where we spent every gun season.i came in for a bite of lunch on day,and while sitting in the cabin,heard 3-4 shots from adjacent property(seperated by a fence) a couple hundred yards or so away.i looked out the window and soon saw a buck running away on the other property,and a doe heading in my direction.i loaded my gun,jumped out the door watched the doe come to about 30 yards of the cabin and stop.she stood broadside just staring suspiciously at me.i then squeezed off a shot,the deer hunched up as the slug hit behind the shoulder,ran toward me and dropped dead almost at my feet.blew er heart out.all of a sudden here come 3 guys,with one yelling "i know i hit that doe".........NOT!!at that point i jacked a few more slugs in just in case.so here they come,looking for her.walked up on me and told me it was there deer.i showed them the heart shot and the only other mark on the deer, a skinned ankle and explained there was no way they shot that deer.they got a little cocky,and tried to force the issue.then they realized they weren't the only ones with loaded guns 
i reminded them that they not only didn't hit or kill that deer,but were also trespassing and the quicker they left,the better.though they wren't happy,they left without further discussion.

btw,before i get lectured for reloading after killing the deer(which i know is illegal)that was one of those "situations" where i decided to put my possible safety ahead of the law in a sticky situation.with good reason,because these guys were part of a bunch that on another occasion,started spaying the thicket we were hunting,with slugs from the back of their truck when driving by.that was intentional as they knew we were there and were yelling our names as they were shooting.


----------



## jason454ci (Dec 27, 2005)

Just my opinion here but with no proof of them taking the deer, with it being on someone else private land, and never having the deer been in your dad's possession, I would hardly call it stealing. Yeah I agree it sucks that they wouldn't let him track it onto the property, but at the same time he would have been breaking the law without having the landowners permission. If he would have tracked it and got caught by the game warden would it have been worth the maximum penalty of 60 days in jail and a $500 fine? I think if I was you I would attempt to contact the land owner and see if these people have permission to hunt there. If they don't have her contact the proper authorities about it. Maybe he has a lease to hunt the land I know there is alot of that going on these days. Seems to me that there may be a little more to the situation too. You sure did seem to get pretty offensive to the only person that brought up the legitimate point that it would have been trespassing. I just hope I'm not hunting anywhere near someone that thinks they have the right to shoot or argue with me for not letting them trespass onto land that I'm hunting.


----------



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

stumpsitter said:


> M.Magis -
> I don't undrstand why you are getting so emotional about this. I find his story completely believable and not really that surprising.


You guys are looking into what M.Magis said to deeply. He is not taking sides, just saying facts and wanting to know the whole story. Fact-there is no physical proof they took the deer Fact-you all didn't have written permission to cross property lines. 

I would have probably crossed the line to look too, but that doesn't make it right. M.Magis is just stepping back and looking at the big picture not just one side (with missing details) of a story. There is no sense in arguing on here over it.


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Just drop it and move along, im sure theres something else to talk about.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

TomC what you don't like people discussing things in a discussion forum? Seems to me to be what it is here for.


----------



## Skarfer (Jan 27, 2006)

Fishingful - for once I agree with you........Tomc - you don't like it, don't bother clicking on this link.

Iceberg - man, all I can say is that's SWEET the cops actually got there on time to catch these guys! So many times they don't and these type of guys would walk. 

By the way, whatever happened to them? Do you know?? I'm sure they got busted for trespassing, right?? Did you press charges???


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

it was just a stupid comment
sorry i know i got into it with you at some point for something but i couldent tell you what it was things catch me the wrong way on the wrong day lol

my view is that i dont need a deer enough to fight over it if you want it thats fine i just get to shoot another one and dont have to drag that one out


its about the experience not the kill

i have had it happen to me duck hunting i know i shot that wood duck but this other guy shot at the same time i let him have it no big deal i dident have to put it in my limmit and i got to shoot an extra bird


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

I dont mind talking about it, its just that every body keeps harping on one guy. (M Magis). And I agree with Fishingful Its about the experience not the kill.
I enjoy going out in the woods, if i see something ok if not thats fine too.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Chucky said:


> This is like the 'You throw rocks I'll throw lead' mentality that was brought up in the Lake Erie section last summer.



That was my line.


----------



## stumpsitter (Jul 3, 2004)

It wouldn't be worth fighting over, but if I had property or acess to hunt a property, and I knew that someone else shot a deer that ran there, I would HELP them track or retrieve that deer. The last thought in my mind would be to claim that deer for myself...that's what you call being a jerk.

I have had many hunts interupted-precious prime hunting time-by helping another hunter find wounded game.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

I agree with M. Magis.

I am sorry that this happend to you, but you have left a lot of information out of this story. He did not say that you are wrong, or that what you say happend "did not" happen. He only asked for a little clarification.

1. Did the old lady give the guy your dad encountered permission to hunt her land. Seems to me that he could have had written permission while your dad did not.

2. Did you or your dad see them take possesion of the deer? Did either of you see them tag it? Did either of you call the game warden and report poaching because if they took possesion of it and didn't tag it then that is poaching.

3. Did your dad see where the hit was? Does he know for sure it was a fatal shot? 

4. How far was it to this neighbor ladies land, 3 feet, 10 yards, 200 yards? How far did the deer have to go to die on property that your dad didn't currently have written permission to be on?

Also, I haven't seen one word about you or your father calling the game warden or the police? So, there are certainly a lot of questions surrounding this stolen deer?

CG


----------



## Matt Harrison (Oct 31, 2007)

This weak the darke co. game wardens set out the deco to try the would be poachers. a friend of mine was driving down one of the local back roads when he saw this large buck in a wooded area. he turned his car around for another look when he saw a camo dressed person against a tree in the same area.then he saw our county warden close by. the were looken to nail someone. Anybody wanna bet how many people took pot shots at that deer.
our warden has told me some doozies when he stops at my check station. I got to see the deco once.it's amazingly real,a full body mount with a huge rack,eyes that glow when hit with a light at night.


----------

